# Agenda



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

AGENDA NATURAL RESOURCES COMMISSION
Lansing Center
333 E. Michigan
Lansing

THURSDAY-FRIDAY, December 5-6, 2002

(Unless otherwise noted, all meetings are open to the public)
THURSDAY, December 5, 2002

12:30 p.m. NRC POLICY COMMITTEE ON LAND MANAGEMENT
Lansing Center, Room 204

1. Oil and Gas Lease Compliance Issues
2. DNR Landholding

2:30 p.m. NRC POLICY COMMITTEE ON TECHNOLOGY, INFORMATION, MARKETING AND EDUCATION
Lansing Center, Room 201

1. L.A.P.s Update
2. Video Project Update

3:00 p.m. COMMITTEE OF THE WHOLE
Lansing Center, Room 201

1. Accomplishments: 1996-2002
2. Kiosk Presentation
3. ORV Advisory Board - Annual Report

4:30 p.m. PUBLIC APPEARANCES: (The actual order of appearances MAY change and MAY BE grouped by subject matter.)
Lansing Center, Room 201


FRIDAY, December 6, 2002

STAFF REPORTS

Director's Report - K. L. Cool


I. NATURAL RESOURCES COMMISSION ACTION

Approval of Minutes - November 7, 2002 Natural Resources Commission Meeting

II. DIRECTOR'S ACTION

Property Management Transactions (Listing Page 1)

A. State Forest Land Acquisition
Grayling Forest Management Unit - Crawford County 2-6

B. Land Exchange - #20010038
Crystal Falls Forest Management Unit - Dickinson County 7-10

C. Exchange of Dedicated State-Owned Land
White Pine Trail State Park - Village of Howard City
Montcalm County Land Exchange - #20000259 11-14

D. Legislative Cost Free Conveyance to Ottawa County for Public Park Purposes - Rosy Mound - Ottawa County - 157.70 acres 15-18

E. Sale of Dedicated State-owned Land
Fife Lake Public Water Access Site - Grand Traverse County
Land Transaction Case - #19990136 19-21

F. Sale of Dedicated State-owned Land
Escanaba Forest Management Unit - Delta County
Land Transaction Case - #20000005 22-24

Persons with disabilities needing accommodations for the meeting should contact Teresa Gloden, at 517-373-2352. LOOK FOR THIS AGENDA AND OTHER NATURAL RESOURCES COMMISSION ITEMS ON THE DNR WEB PAGE AT:
http://www.michigan.gov/dnr


----------

